# New pony



## vvf (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this board and Shetlands, so i am going to have alot of questions to ask you. But i have been reading this board and trying to learn.

I just bought my first reg. Shetland filly and thought i would ask your opinions on her, as i know next to nothing about shetlands.

Anyway, she is 5 months old. Her name is Fox's Sweet Jewell. Sire Michigans Chief Red Fox, by Michigans Hart Breaker.

Dam is Showmans Vienna H by Captains Show-man.

I bought her at the i-90 auction and i can't remember if the seller told me she was classic or modern or what.

I was pretty excited to have gotten her.

So any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Oct 22, 2006)

10-22-06 Good Morning! Congratulations on your new pony! She's a doll. She looks Classic to me. From her pedigree I would lean toward Classic also, although, I think, Michigan's Hart Breaker was Modern. Since he's her grandfather, I wouldn't worry about it. If memory serves, the Showman line is pure Classic. Welcome to the world of ponies. Enjoy...and don't be surprised if you end up with another one. They really are like potato chips -- you can't just have one. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## spazkat (Oct 22, 2006)

mendocinobackofbeyond said:


> She looks Classic to me. From her pedigree I would lean toward Classic also, although, I think, Michigan's Hart Breaker was Modern.


She is adorable ! I agree with Shirlee about her being a classic, at least in type. I was unfamilliar with the Showman line, but if thats pure classic it seems an odd combination. Michigans Heartbreaker is all modern and most of Taylors best moderns carry that bloodline. Should be a pretty fancy classic ! She looks like shes got her grandsire's hocks anyways =)


----------



## kaykay (Oct 22, 2006)

i love her!! she looks classic to me also. Love the curled hocks on her. you will have so much fun with her. congratulations!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 22, 2006)

Congratulations what a cutie. You will have so much fun enjoy.



:



:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 22, 2006)

vvf said:


> Anyway, she is 5 months old. Her name is Fox's Sweet Jewell. Sire Michigans Chief Red Fox, by Michigans Hart Breaker.
> 
> Dam is Showmans Vienna H by Captains Show-man.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a beautiful filly! I own her maternal granddam Vienna Lou-Ed and her great-granddam Vixen Lou-Ed. (pictures of both on my website).

She's a Classic. The reason for crossing the Showman stuff to Fox who is more extreme is because the Showman line tends to be very Foundation but they cannot be Foundation Certified. Showman's dam Wa-Full Ms. Babbs is 25% Americana. So, putting Fox on Showman's daughters is resulting in Showman's fantastic head but with Fox's added movement and body refinement. This was the first foal crop from the cross and all 3 foals were pretty much carbon copies of each other in type.



: I expect we'll be seeing many more from this cross in the future.

I was a the sale yesterday too VVF. I've bought quite a few ponies from your fillies breeder Henry Siemers over the years and he's a good friend.


----------



## Devon (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW! Shes a beauty love the eyes blue right? Nice loig legs!!



:


----------



## SweetOpal (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats! She is a cutie, super long legs, and I would agree with everyone else. Classic for sure! Can't wait to see more pics!

p.s....I have found they are more addicting than minis.....


----------



## lilhorseladie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey Cindy! Peeking in. She is a beauty and appears to have beautiful movement. I know nothing about shetlands but she is a cutie!


----------



## vvf (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations on a beautiful filly! I own her maternal granddam Vienna Lou-Ed and her great-granddam Vixen Lou-Ed. (pictures of both on my website).

*Hi, Lewella, *

Actually i had already been doing some web searching and had looked at you site and saw that you own this fillies granddam and great granddam.

(btw, i love your stallion, Mr Unique, he is gorgeous)

I was a the sale yesterday too VVF. I've bought quite a few ponies from your fillies breeder Henry Siemers over the years and he's a good friend.

*I did get to talk to Henry for a little bit after we had bought her and he seems like a very nice man and really knowledable.*

I wish i'd known you were there and i would have looked you up too.

*Thanks to all of you for responding to my post. Like i said i dont know much about Shetlands, all i know is *

that i am really excited about this filly. And i still can't believe she is in my barn lol.

Oh, and you can bet that i will be posting more pictures of this girl, and i will appreciate any and all advice you can give me.

hehe, i think i got bit by the Shetland bug :aktion033:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 23, 2006)

We really need to all start wearing the forum pins when we go to things like the I-90 Sale! LOL Or name tags!

Vixen is bred to Unique for next year - I can't wait! Vienna is open - she didn't cycle while her colt was on her. She's hasn't had a year off in a long time so she was probably due.



: She has a date scheduled with a stallion named "A Magic Moment" down in Iowa next spring (he can be seen at http://www.americanshetland.net/uncleslims/ on the stallion page).

SweetOpal is right - they are more addicting than minis!



:

I look forward to lots of updated pictures of Jewell as she matures!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 5, 2006)

Very pretty girl, we are new to the Shetlands and we are willing to learn about them as much as possible. We have purchased 4 so far and I think they are addictive as well as the miniatures, I think we are gonna need a bigger barn, ha ha. Any advice will be greatly appreciated here as well, we are open to anything!

That filly would be very welcome to stay here at our barn too! Congrats on your new girl !


----------



## Express (Nov 14, 2006)

:bgrin 


Hey Cindy , Colleen here,


I love the new filly, I too was bitten by the bug and when I went to nationals with the blue filly and Jim Curry, He talked me into trying them out, I managed to jump in head first and bought three mares and a stallion from Royal pony farm. 


Also, heard anything from Deb? Last time I checked she hadn't heard !! 


Colleen


----------



## Lewella (Nov 14, 2006)

Let's see if I can remember............

Colleen now owns Royal Charlie Brown, Lee-Land Booted Diva, Sis's Siera LE..........oh jeez, I'm drawing a complete blank on who the other mare you bought was!



: You need to post some pictures of them Colleen!



:



: Siera was always one of my favorites. :bgrin


----------



## Express (Nov 14, 2006)

Lewella,

The other mare is Royal Cocopuff.

I am VERY excited about them !!! I would love to post pictures but I can't seem to get them on here small enough. I put one of Diva on the practice forum. I will try and put some on here.


----------



## vvf (Nov 14, 2006)

Express said:


> :bgrin
> 
> 
> Hey Cindy , Colleen here,
> ...


 


Hi Colleen,

 


Wow! I can't wait to see pictures of your new ones. Are they on your website yet? Of course you know i will take that blue filly off your hands 



: 

 

 


I tell you what, there sure is something about these Shetlands, i love this filly....so.....I just have to show another picture of her 



: 


Now you get some pictures of yours posted.


(No i haven't heard anything from Deb yet.)


Cindy








 

 

 

 


Ok , i just went to your site....Beautiful ponies. i love Diva and Cocoapuff....i see you guys got the snow, so far it has missed us


----------



## Express (Nov 15, 2006)

:

I Love THIS MARE !!!!!! she is Very hot and I am trying to get used to that. Are all ponies like that? the mares I bought are all very high strong but the stallion ,although at first a little shy, is not?

Colleen

I forgot The above mare is Lee -lands Booted Diva . Just one of the gorgeous ponies I purchased from Royal pony farm


----------



## Lewella (Nov 15, 2006)

It depends on the bloodlines.



: Diva always was a little hotter, even as a foal. She's very tight bred though which is probably part of it. Her dam is a bit of a hot mare (fantastic mover!). Charlie's sire is a real sweetheart and very laid back. Did you know that Charlie is a paternal half brother to Halter Hall of Fame stallion J.T.'s Sprinkle's on Top? Sprinkle's is a real do it all pony and excells in Carriage Driving for his owner Alicia Slucumb down in Florida.



: Charlie's sire is owned by Bellevue Farm in Iowa - http://www.bellevuefarm.com :bgrin Cocopuff's dam isn't hot - but she is standoffish and doesn't usually come up to you in the pasture.


----------



## Express (Nov 15, 2006)

Diva comesa up in the pasture and is now starting to let me touch her while loose .Coco wont at all if she is out with the other horses Ciera will let me pet her. I can touch coco if I have her pinned up alone, she will come up and want attention. I love Charlie , he is getting used to being handled more, the other day I was trying to pick up his back feet. I had him crossed tied in my wash rack and he kicked out so I put him in a way that he would kick the bar if he did it again and when he did , he said "OW" and didn't do it again. Today I was feeling him up and was picking up his feet , just out in his lot and he didn't strike out. He is much better. He is a very fast learner.and so loveable.

Shetlands , on a whole , seem to be way differant from my minis in temperment though. The mares when you take them out on a halter they are always just way jazzed up. where the minis seem to be more layed back. I agree about Diva's breeding and think your right about her fire. I hope coco comes around more. I love Ciera , I picked her out just walking through the mares while Donna was showing us the girls. I was so happy she let me bring her home !! She is built differant from the other girls though, does that come from her line of breeding? I don't know anything about Ponies. or blood lines ect.

Thanks Lewella, nice talking to you.


----------



## Lewella (Nov 16, 2006)

Siera's breeding is very Foundation.



: Kid Lee, Wink's Showdeo Kid and some Lou-Ed behind her. Siera's sire, Graham's O.K. Classic, is a paternal half brother to Graham's Little King Lee who Getitia owns. Siera's dam is a full sister to Donna's Moon River mare.

When you take a Shetland out - they want to work!



: I've found with some of mine that it helps to have a different halter or different routine for different tasks. If I'm just taking them out to be turned out I use a rope halter - they know rope halter means turn out and not work. A nylon halter means I have something in mind for them which does tend to get them a bit jazzed up.



: I love their work ethic and their eagerness!


----------



## Express (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes I agree. they always want to be doing something. When I first bought them home I kept Diva and Coco in and fed them up a little .They decided to JUMP out of their pen twice so then I decided to turn them out (160 acres) . I have never seen horse/ponies run so much in my life!!!for days they never walked anywhere ! I loved watching them though, they have fantastic action !! My son said Diva trots like a Clydsdale . She always is heads up and and knees chest high. I can't wait to drive them ! Do any of you have any helpful hints on that? I am not sure of their mind set, I know when working with mules it's totaly differant then horses , is it like that with Shetlands? More patience less pushing ect.?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 16, 2006)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> WOW! Shes a beauty love the eyes blue right?



just FYI is the eyes ARE blue, i posted a topic on the minihorse forum about a separate registry for blue eyed horses...


----------

